# New Project



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Heres a new project that I am working on. I was given a 10g tank and my wife wanted some betta. So heres my attempt!

Heres the grid for drilling the water flow holes 










Here are the holes after drilling 










This is the first set up I did. I changed it to house the females in the middle instead of one side 










I ruffed up the plexi to break some sight issues










Here is the water test with the final set up. Holding water well!



















Im going to let it sit for a day or two to make sure it will all hold. If it does I will order my filter and driftwood and start the set up!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice work on the dividers

Did you use any special acrylic or just regular old plexi?

Reason im asking is that in the near future i will be dividing 40 breeders into 8 compartments for isolation pods to hold Bangaii's


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I did normal plexi but cleaned it about 20 times with pure water and vinegar. . Im sure there is plexi that is more suitable but nobody around here carries it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done. I like the look of it with the rim removed


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

That is clever... Hope it works - if it doesn't you'll have a problem on your hands.....


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

the pic of it in the bathtub makes it look like a 20 gallon or even 29 gallon, but nice job, it looks great


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

There were ZERO leaks from it. I have it emptied and sitting now. Ordering my filter and driftwood now. Hopefully my moss comes in sometime this week and I'll be able to start cycling with out the wood


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds like it's all coming together nicely


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my braces for the top in today. Still waiting for my wood and filter to get in but I'm going to pick up the top today when I'm out running around


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cycling!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

congratulations man, it looks great, can't wait to see that wood in there


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

where did you get the braces from...i may be needing a bunch of them pretty soon...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

They are actually made by/for finnex 4g tanks but seem to work well for any. There is little support in the middle of the tank but on short ones it works well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks Austin...i contacted the company and they sent a link for purchasing them..$5.00 a set might be a little pricey but they will work out well for a number of small specialty tanks that i will be building..


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah. The 5 was a little more than I wanted but where I live the options are limited and they give a really clean look compared to some dyi ones Ive seen


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Plants in. Not sure if I like it. Really hesitant on live plants in tanks!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's amazing  It looks awesome! Great choice going planted! That was an interesting idea and works really well. I want one know...


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

looks gorgeous, great job, it all turned out very nicely


----------

